# Audi Spoofs Twilight, Hints at Vampire Themed Super Bowl Commercial in Video Teaser



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

* Audi began its Super Bowl lead up back on Jan 17 when it confirmed that the LED lighting of the new S7 would be the focus of its 2012 Super Bowl Ad. * One photo, released with some press copy, depicted the S7 driving through the woods at night. Then, just today, a new video teaser revealed by Audi on YouTube reveals even more of the plot and one that seems to spoof the popular 'Twilight' movie series just a bit.

In the video (watch below), Audi touches upon its multi-year history in Super Bowl advertising. As it gets toward the end, footage is revealed of what is likely the actual ad spot. If that's the case, sharp-dressed hipster vampires make it not very difficult to guess the theme of the spot. Might Buffy the Vampire Slayer have been more effective chasing down vamps in an LED headlight equipped S7?

And before you watch the piece below, also make sure to watch for a web address at the end. Seems Audi will promote the web address http://www.audiracethelight.com along with the campaign, though clicking through to the link will confirm the site is not yet up and running.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

I think they are promoting the racethelight campaign via a facebook game for now...

https://apps.facebook.com/racethelight/


----------



## Justin Osman (Jun 23, 1999)

George:

Thanks for leaking that url and #tag strategy.

/justin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Justin Osman;bt1513 said:


> George:
> 
> Thanks for leaking that url and #tag strategy.
> 
> /justin


Hi Justin. The URL was in the video. I actually hadn't seen the tag strategy until later today.


----------



## Justin Osman (Jun 23, 1999)

i'm just messing with you. Hope all is well

/j


----------

